# LOCATION OF 2001 MAXIMA CRANK ANGLE SENSOR?



## bycurly (Jul 3, 2010)

STILL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHY CAR WON'T EVEN BEGIN TRY TO TURN OVER. WONDERING WHERE THE CRANK ANGLE SENSOR IS LOCATED? THANKS, BRIAN.


----------



## tjsdaddy (Oct 9, 2010)

left side of the block next to the horn!


----------

